# plants for cold fresh water aquarium



## dan_vxr (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi, 

I have a small sized tank 23" long x 12" wide x 15" deep. I have a goldfish in there. currently i keep buying plants but they all die.

Can anyone help with what sort of plants would be good in cold water. I like plants with lots of foliage as the fish loves hiding.

Can anyone please reccomend plant food I can add to the tank without harming my fish : )

thanks

ps the tank has a light and filter.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Hopefully you have bought aquaric plants and not the non aquaric or semi aquatic types.

I hear gold fish will attack plants also but I also hear they stop after a few months.

At any rate I have a "new" tank setup with my standard method and a couple of goldfish. plants seem to be doing fine.

so you might try the "beaslbob method" of peat moss/play sand/pc select (or gravel) substrate.

for plants a mix of fast growers (anacharis/vals) and slower growers (small potted plus a amazon sword centerpeice).

These are in my 55g on the porch in the summer heat with direct morning sun for a few hours. All seem to be doing fine.

my .02


----------



## dan_vxr (Jun 9, 2011)

this is a pic of the tank


----------



## dan_vxr (Jun 9, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> Hopefully you have bought aquaric plants and not the non aquaric or semi aquatic types.
> 
> I hear gold fish will attack plants also but I also hear they stop after a few months.
> 
> ...


thanks, yea goldfish are veggies I understand, theyll eat plants sumtimes just depends, the 2 species of plants i currently have which i dont know the name of its not really bothered with. However ive had plants previously that its eaten.

What about plant food, what sort should I use when I have a fish in the tank?


----------



## dan_vxr (Jun 9, 2011)

also does anyone know a good website to purchase these? the tank temp is 2 celsius


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The java fern that is next to the fish, needs to be tied to a piece of wood or rock to do any good. The rhizome can't be buried it suffocates the plant. You might check aquabid you can usually find all kinds of plants on there and usually pretty healthy.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

dan_vxr said:


> also does anyone know a good website to purchase these? the tank temp is 2 celsius


Try AquariumPlants.com

Wow 2C is really really cold. I guess goldfish is about that would survive at the low temp.


----------

